

Seattle Rex vs. Apple: The Verdict Is In - Cadsby
http://www.seattlerex.com/seattle-rex-vs-apple-the-verdict-is-in/

======
frankus
Yes, I could be accused of being a rampant fanboy, but this is just so
different from my experience having an out-of-warranty no-AppleCare 15" MBP
with the same issue being replaced (for free and with minimal hassle) that I
find it hard to believe there isn't more to the story.

Reading the previous entry, it sounds like he brought the thing in only once
it was good and dead (months after it started glitching) and then wanted a no-
questions-asked replacement, and refused to follow their diagnostic procedure
which might have cost some money in the event that the GPU was not the thing
keeping it from booting. He then literally walked out of the store without a
word after not getting his way.

It seems like by assuming bad faith on the part of the people he dealt with he
ended up bringing it about.

~~~
psychotik
Wow, THAT is how you read the article? I feel kinda sad for you.

